# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Сокровища Арабеллы (1.0.2) [3 в ряд, RUS]

## kikorik

*Сокровища Арабеллы*

*Разработчик:*Herocraft, Mobile-Games
*Язык интерфейса*: multi/rus
*Системные требования*: Android OS 2.2+
*Цена:* FREE(бесплатно)
*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Версия игры*: 1.0.2
*Размер игры*: 41 mb
*Категория игры*: 3-в-ряд
*Рейтинг на маркете*: 4,0

  

Присоединяйся к большому морскому путешествию! Тебе предстоит решать головоломки «3 в ряд», чтобы добыть таинственные кристаллы из океанских глубин. 
Новые бонусы на каждом уровне, затонувшие корабли и сокровища – это будет незабываемое приключение!
  
*Еще ссылки*
multiupload
Яндекс.Диск
sendfile
dropbox
mediafire
F-bit
DataFileHost

----------

